# I wanna see some color!



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

So what are you waiting for? Show me your paints and pintos! 

Here's my colored children ^^

Honey, Buckskin overo draft/pony mare.









Jesters Cowboy, sorrel overo stallion. Jester Smoke x Chicks Dynamo Lady














Jester as a baby xD







Some of Jester's foals:























Johnny ******, grey paint:


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

Roxy-

14.1 Friesian X Paint QH

she is roaning out slowly...


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

Frida, 15.2, 5yr old True Tobiano Arab/Paint. A doll!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

What cuties! Love the markings


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

China, the BO's husband's TWH mare









And Tee, one of the boarder's paint mare. (she has mysteriously cut herself a couple days prior, hence the red bandage.)


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

And Lilly, the appy mare that I helped re-home.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

here is my boy stitch
































And my new boy Cody

I havent had him that long yet to get good pictures sorry


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Romeo--Overo Tri color bay Paint. <333


My uncle on Romes...


Kisses



Out with the boys for the first time. Trying to show whos boss.
 
Out on the traails


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

OMG I envy ALL of you!
Gorgeous horses 
Paints make such special horses..

I somehow really love Tee from QHdragon!
What a gorgeous horse!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Love the horse! But there isn't a thing as a tri-colored paint...bay paint yes, but tri-colored will just annoy the paint people. Sorry if I sound rude its just one of my worst pet peeves ^^


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Seahorseys said:


> Frida, 15.2, 5yr old True Tobiano Arab/Paint. A doll!


 
Oooh, you have my dream horse, Sea! Not that I don't love my grey, bay, and chestnut, but I've always wanted a pinto/Arab cross.

Is she black and white or dark bay and white? I can't really tell, but she looks b&w. My fave! :mrgreen:


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> Love the horse! But there isn't a thing as a tri-colored paint...bay paint yes, but tri-colored will just annoy the paint people. Sorry if I sound rude its just one of my worst pet peeves ^^


 Yeah-- I got him sold as Tri-color so I'm just sticking to it. Besides I think it sounds cool. Alot of people I know use Tri-color as well. But i know some people don't like the term so I added Bay. :]


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My Jynxy pony. Jynx is an almost 3 year old 15hh black tovero Paint filly.


----------



## elmosworld (Nov 22, 2008)

this is my sister's dun pinto, zippy (show name Nearly Dunn)


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Tri-colour is more of an English term for a colouring. Piebald for black and white, skewbald for another base colour and white and tri-colour for a horse with 2 base colours and white.


----------



## orin (Jul 22, 2009)

my foal


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Lis said:


> Tri-colour is more of an English term for a colouring. Piebald for black and white, skewbald for another base colour and white and tri-colour for a horse with 2 base colours and white.


Thats a really good way to put it !  I don't know I like the terms, they're just sound much more interesting then.. plain bay. Hah. But I do understand that he is one.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

elmosworld said:


> this is my sister's dun pinto, zippy (show name Nearly Dunn)


 
Holy crap ! He reminds me SO much of this horse character I created. Though she was a mare they look so much the same. <3 perfect


----------



## JumperDak15 (Dec 14, 2009)

heres my palomino warmblood!! you'll never see a horse like him!!









he goes from a soft yellow to a bright golden color in summer to a half and half color in fall  heres a fall picture of us jumping 4 ft


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

*Missy's Misty 2009*


----------



## GCSM16 (Feb 6, 2010)

jumperjax..actually most palominos do that. They go much lighter in their winter coats and brighten with their summer coat.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

My Bay Tobiano, Sundance! This is my dream guy. I'd always dreamed of owning a nice "spotted" horse. He was an amazing find, best $200 we ever spent!


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics of our grade tennesee walker. We had alot of people want to buy him, when he wasnt even forsale. Lol

102_0845.flv video by sweetraspberries - Photobucket


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t109/sweetraspberries/?action=view&current=102_0845.flv


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

He's gorgeous, I love his long mane!


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, that was a bad picture but the best one we had of his body. The video is a better one of him in the summer. It was kinda sloppy that week, when that pic was taken. Thanks!  Dad sold him the first day he had him forsale, well.. he wasnt even for sale really. Somebody called about our other gelding and he told her about Zack and she came out to look at him and bought him that day. He will be her daughters 4H/Open show horse next year.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

My sorrel tobiano


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

elmosworld said:


> this is my sister's dun pinto, zippy (show name Nearly Dunn)



Very Cute and I LOVE the name


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

RoCru said:


> My Bay Tobiano, Sundance! This is my dream guy. I'd always dreamed of owning a nice "spotted" horse. He was an amazing find, best $200 we ever spent!



Who could resist that face


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha, I sure can't! I bought the boy the day I went to look at him! Lol. His sweet face literally stole my heart! <3


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

heres a pic of the mare and her filly we had YEARS ago.
EDIT
Darn! I can't find it! Oh we;;. I will try to find it later!


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's Cheyenne!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Love his/her markings!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

GCSM16 said:


> jumperjax..actually most palominos do that. They go much lighter in their winter coats and brighten with their summer coat.



Yeah Hunter does that. Here he is with his winter coat, in the summer he is a dark golden colour.


----------



## bethsone (Feb 22, 2010)

This is Shelby


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

This is Riley
he's one of the lease horses where I work


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's my APHA 6yr old boy Tux


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

EveryBody has such cuties!

The first horse is mine, Mya [My Blueberry Story] (not very colorful but unique markings 








This one is Smores, he was a pony that was at the barn for a little while.








This is Sierra she is a App. and her mom's name is Dorey.








This is Charlie Sierra's father, he is a gelding now and in the picture.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is Cloe, one of the horses I worked with last summer. She is preggo now so I will post some pics of the foal when it is born if it is a paint














































I love her eye liner! She has it on both eyes. And yes, both eyes are blue.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

My First Paint Merlin- Senior Picture <3 









Current Paint- The first day I got him.  Peppy


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

This is my paint Chili Man (I did not come up with this registered name.) aka Chili.










This is not the best pic of him because he was ticked that I was actually taking his picture.


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

I love Chili's Coloring!


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

bethsone said:


> This is Shelby


I love the Tongue!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

So many gorgeous horses! Tux is soooo handsome!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow Chili is awesome!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, I love his pattern. I think overos are my favorite.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Our new mare Angel. Skewbald TWH.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Angel is soooo pretty! Love her face!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks. she is a pretty girl, but such a goob.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Jeronimo Joe









Unique up on em'









He is such a gooood sport!


----------



## BlueEyed paint (Mar 19, 2010)

My girl is a grey framed overo medicine hat paint. But cant see much unless she is wet. Its been fading out more over the last 2 years. I have better pictures somewhere.


----------



## BlueEyed paint (Mar 19, 2010)

Found another better pic of her markings and one for just fun.


----------

